
Show HN: I built ProductHunt for .. well, products - hubraumhugo
https://www.buyforlifeproducts.com/#/
======
hubraumhugo
Independent product research is a huge pain these days and it's tremendously
hard to find unbiased reviews.

That's why I built an ad-free, independent and crowdsourced database with
brands that manufacture durable products that are made to last.

I think it can be useful on our way from a throwaway culture towards a more
frugal lifestyle. We should spend our money on selected high-quality products
instead of short-living garbage.

